# MECHANICAL THERMAL FLUIDS EXAM SUGGESTIONS



## nagall9 (Dec 15, 2012)

I failed my 2nd attempt and getting ready for the 3rd. Really worked hard. Prepared the following books.

Michael Lindberg practice problems

Test masters materials

NCEES Practice problems

NCEES SAMPLE TEST

6 minute solutions

Any other good books or sample question books that you all can suggest? Also which coaching is good? Took testmasters for my 1st attempt. I came across school of PE and ppi2pass online courses while browsing. Is it better to stick with testmasters or change to another one? Thank you.


----------



## Anutka2 (Dec 15, 2012)

Nagall, sorry to hear you'll be doing this again 

I'm curious to find out how you're studying. Have you worked through all the practice problems that you had, over and over? I had all the same study material as you listed (except for test masters material) and nothing beyond that. I passed the MD test, so maybe you can get better advice from someone who took the Thermo test. Did you score better on the morning or afternoon section?

In the next few days, I'll do a detailed write-up of my study strategy, maybe that will be helpful to you. Beyond all else though, I would work ALL of the problems in the NCEES practice test (over and over and over), ALL of the 6MS for Thermo, and the breadth problems for the other 2. Also, work through all of the practice problems within the MERM chapters and the additional ones at the end of the chapters, if you have time for that.


----------



## MapuaTech (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi, i took the TF, and passed in 1 take. I jusr used the MERM, 6 SMS, 500 problems by linberg and ncees TF sample problems. And practice solve those problems over and over again with no review class, review group whatsoever. I suggest, Try not to be bothered by problems with so many details and diagram in power cycle diagrams, just do the mass, heat, or energy balance on the specific equipment being asked on question and you will arrive in the right answer. For hydraulic piping systems, just focus on what are the factors that adds to the losses of the head and what are not, then do the continuity equation. For heat transfer, double check if you are using the correct equation for the specific heat exchanger (according to MERM, there are lots of convection equipments each with respective equations for specific applications). You can do it, I salute to your courage.


----------



## nagall9 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you for your input. I appreciate if anyone can post the study strategy.


----------



## GA PE (Dec 17, 2012)

I used Merm, James Kamm CD-ROM from ppi, and ncees sample exam.

I went through all of the afternoon sections from Kamm's afternoon material as I foundthat some questions from all three were on the test. I followed along with the merem in James Kamm. Cds and went through every session twice and used the merm quick reference guide.


----------

